# [SOLVED] DDR/DDR2? How to find which it is that I have?



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone 
I am using Everest home edition to find out more about my PC but it doesn't say whether I have DDR or DDR2 RAM. Is there a way that I could find more about my RAM without having to physically pull out the RAM and examining the Label?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: DDR/DDR2? How to find which it is that I have?*

Here http://www.crucial.com/index.aspx you can run a scan online to find your memory type.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DDR/DDR2? How to find which it is that I have?*

look in your m/b manual

post what m/b you have


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: DDR/DDR2? How to find which it is that I have?*

click motherboard, spd, top window is the ram modules, look in field (lower window) for memory type and speed.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: DDR/DDR2? How to find which it is that I have?*

Thank you for the responses everyone 

MikenandezNST- ty for the link, sir

dai, My motherboard is intel 945GCNL. You mean a specific motherboard would only take one kind of memory sir? I mean, there is no chance of you putting in DDR memory in a motherboard that would take DDR2 ?

Stu_computer,sir, thank you for pointing me in the right direction, I had no idea that it was under the spd section.

Again,, ty everyone for the replies and sorry for being late with my own reply.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DDR/DDR2? How to find which it is that I have?*

it's ddr2

it is not supposed to be able to fit the wrong ram as they are keyed differently

but some seem to manage to burn the slots out forcing it in

http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/products/desktop/bdb/d945gcnl/feature/index.htm


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: DDR/DDR2? How to find which it is that I have?*

Tyvm for the reply,sir.


----------

